# Jaboticaba wine



## Aussiewino (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm making a Jaboticaba berry wine. I intended to add acid blend and pectinase initially, but it hadn't arrived yet. Unfortunately I couldn't wait for it due to time constraints.

I'm expecting it to arrive today, will it be ok to add it at this point in time? Wine is 36 hrs old, yeast was pitched 12 hrs ago and ferment has started.

Cheers


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Although not the ideal time, it will work well even at this point. How many pounds per gallon are you using as they typically are pretty high in tannins?


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 29, 2012)

This wine is "on my list." I have three young trees and I don't produce too many jabos so it will take a while to get enough.

Could you post your recipe? How long are you leaving it on the skins?


----------



## Aussiewino (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, good to know.

I've got 30kg of crushed berries in strainer bags, 14 litres of water, and 5kg sugar. It's divided in 2 primary buckets.

Was planning to pull the bags out at 3 days. Should have sufficient liquid to fill a 25 litre carboy, with plenty left over for f pacs.

I made a batch this time last year with next to zero wine making knowledge. The flavour was fantastic, but it was too thin due to too much water to fruit ratio. And I didn't have a high enough sugar in it initially, so it didn't ferment to dry. Encouraged me enough to give it a proper go this time, and this wonderful site has been very helpful.

Stressbaby, Jaboticaba are notoriously slow growing, and take many years to bear fruit. Once they do though, they are bountiful. I just picked 40 kg (88lbs) in one harvest off one tree. 

I'll let you know how I get on, and add a few pics if I get the chance.


----------



## bigbutton (Feb 24, 2015)

How did this wine turn out for you? I am overloaded with Jobos and am hunting down a tested recipe.


----------



## Arne (Feb 25, 2015)

bigbutton said:


> How did this wine turn out for you? I am overloaded with Jobos and am hunting down a tested recipe.



The last post on this thread was in 2012. Going back a ways. Try P.M. ing Stressbaby. Click on his name where he posted and you should be able to get ahold of him. He is still around here. I don't know what the berries are so really can't help you with a recipe. Anyway, welcome to the forum and good luck with it. Arne.


----------



## Stressbaby (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi,
As noted above, the trees are very slow growing. Mine are potted, one is 5 and one 8-9 years old. The older tree is fruiting. The younger tree is not. I still haven't collected enough fruit for a batch.
It is an awesome fruit. The fruit seems low in acid and very sweet. The main acid is citric. If I were planning it out, I'd crush, use as little water as possible, adjust up the acid with citric, ferment on the skins. But from me it's just a guess at this point.


----------

